# Why do gypsys like Hobby tag axe caravans



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi why do gypsys like hobby double axle caravans delivery oil to site today [just something we have to do :roll: :roll: ] counted about seven hobbys caravans, they must be good they never miss a trick!! :?

ray


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

dito


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Ray

There is a hobby on the site here. Its large, has a seperate bedroom and is very luxurious. Being twin axle it will be easy to tow. It also looks different to most other vans.

stew


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you look closely you will see that they are not standard spec. If you had rolls of wedge in every pocket you would buy an up market one .it is very difficult to check the ownership of caravans as well. 8O


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

FATALHUD said:


> Think its something to do with being big enough to accommodate all there light fingered, snotty nosed little bundles of joy


hi :lol: :lol: :lol: n like it :wink:


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

There was one on the site we were at last weekend, lovely big thing but a tad impractical - shame the park wardens were forcefully removing the wheel clamp and getting ready to drag it away somewhere as we were leaving on Monday morning! Dont know what was wrong with it, maybe pre ordered for another, ahem "site"!

I have often seen them on the motorways and wondered about the legality of their width. 

A mate of mine who is a tugger looked at some new ones, some are cheap as chips and really well spec'd - but crap resale value, thats providing some ***** does not pinch it first!.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

They don t pay tax on the oversize ones (2.5 mtrs wide) as semi residential so i am informed :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hobby caravans*

Hi

I would guess the Hobby brand is well made and up to the job. I also note the twin axle models have in board water tanks. The same can be said of the German brand Tabbert.

Russell


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: why do gypsys like hobby tag axe caravans*



Saruman said:


> hi why do gypsys like hobby double axle caravans


Do they???

In Germany and France (where by far the largest populations of "real", ethnic "gypsies" live) many prefer Tabbert...

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

If you look at the models favoured by our "romany" friends they are available without a bathroom. This is good when on a permanent site where the tax payers provides them with an individual was block. 
Also they are a status thing !! They never remove the plastic covers on the seats and fill them with china and crystal. 
The new generation of light fingered tax dodgers (not real gypsies) now favour park homes. 
JP


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I am a member of caravanning4u and the Hobby forum wanted a tenner to be members and most wouldn't pay so I suggested to one of them they contact C4U and Eric let the Hobby owners have a section there (not all owners of the large one are gypsies) but the twin axle guys have to be very security minded as the large un are regularly nicked.

I dont like the fact that no even the huge one have a decent sized toilet or shower :roll:


----------



## china (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi Ray
as a matter of interest what type off oil was it
Peter


----------



## carolsrig (Jul 12, 2007)

FATALHUD said:


> Think its something to do with being big enough to accommodate all there light fingered, snotty nosed little bundles of joy


you could say the same about most children these days'i have a hobby tag axle and i have found some site owners to be very racist against hobby owners,


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

pauwilson said:


> There was one on the site we were at last weekend, lovely big thing but a tad impractical - shame the park wardens were forcefully removing the Wheelclamp and getting ready to drag it away somewhere


Maybe they weren't actually park wardens, but someone looking for a free upgrade


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

Not a Hobby owner or a Tugger but I stayed on a Campsite (Private not a Club one) last week , August 2007, near Heysham and a sign at the gate said, No gypsies, No Gypsy Caravans including Hobbys. Also my daughter has a Hobby Caravan and it was stolen last year but found quickly still being illegally towed on the road. it was stolen from a storage site but the thieves had forgotten to lift the Jockey wheel! Police saw it and stopped the outfit but the theives ran off. Caravan slightly damaged but now mended.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

we had a hobby caravn before the hymer. 

I think they like them because they are cheap (compartivly)
Reasonably well buit and very unlikly to leak

As some one else stated the 2.5m wide ones are tax free in germany due to their residential status. Its not leagal to tow one (2.5m) with a vehicle of less than 3.5Tonne


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Hmmm. I bought my Hobby tax free in Germany and managed to keep hold of it for all of 12 months back in good old blighty before it was nicked  

The Germans have a pretty straightforward system to prove ownership. Each van comes with a plasticised, impossible to destroy 'Abwickelshein' (definate spelling error) When challenged you provide the paperwork that matches the van - no paperwork and the state is the proud owner of a new Hobby caravan 8) Unfortunately I still have the paperwork


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

Last year a good friend of mine was looking to upgrade his caravan and a tag Hobby was top of his list. He spoke to his insurance company to see what the premium would be, and was told that the company would not insure Hobby vans. When he asked why - the reply was that Hobby vans were top of the list of those stolen and that because he lived in "fenland" (Ely) this area had one of the highest rates of caravan theft in the country (probably due to the high number of Pikie camps - both legal and illegal - in the area). He ended up buying an Adria and is well pleased with it.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Please note that the post from delilah has been removed as a personal attack on a member and is unacceptable on these forums.
A subsequent reply by a member has also been removed as it is now meaningless.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Fatalhud said:


> Think its something to do with being big enough to accommodate all there light fingered, snotty nosed little bundles of joy


I am always amazed at how free UK people are about what they write and say about travellers. No great fan of that group, but in Ireland we are so restricted about what we can write or say publicly, we would be in deep manure if we were to say anything 'racist' about them or their cultural traditions!!

This is NOT a criticism just and observation over time.

Ca


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Travellers*

Hi

I met some French travellers in Italy last Autumn. There were about ten caravans in total - mostly Hobby. The travellers were very nice people, one of whom did my laundry in a Transit van fitted with a washer and a dryer.

Russell


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I thought I was the only one who had a good word to say about" travellers."

Over the years we have met loads and loads on sites and always found them friendly , helpful and pleasant. 

What they go off doing in their BMWs and Volvos , wearing suits and ties I never know. I asked one years ago in Seville what he did as he and his friends went off all suited and booted. The reply I got was....Tarmacing.........
stupid question I suppose.

Why do they like Hobbys ?

Probably because they are the best .


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

billym said:


> I thought I was the only one who had a good word to say about" travellers."...clipped


Me as well or at least reasonably balanced see blog >HERE<


----------



## 129883 (Dec 3, 2009)

Just browsing on the web looking for a deal on a new 2010 hobby when i saw this topic,because believe it or not us irish travellers BUY our caravans and don't nick yours,and i know that its settled people robbing them and selling them to us travellers,because i know loads who have been ripped off,so im better off to buy new so i know where it came from.

Nice to see the racism and that you don't judge us all by one nutter you've met and we don't have 15 kids with snotty noses as you've said.Next time im in a site and im chatting to my neighbours i wont bother because i know they'll get on here and backbite me anyways.And we buy hobbys because the latests versions are beautiful inside just take the new 2010 hobby exselior ,you couldn't ask for a nicer van


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Travelers*

I have a Friend, (a fairly famous and notorious former Traveler) who has now come off the road. They had Hobby caravans because of the quality and robustness for long term living.

Nothing else comes close apparently.

TM


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Travellers*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I met some French travellers in Italy last Autumn. There were about ten caravans in total - mostly Hobby. The travellers were very nice people, one of whom did my laundry in a Transit van fitted with a washer and a dryer.
> 
> Russell


It wasn't at Mestre was it Russell if so we met the same bunch, They were dab hands at all sorts and they had quite a trade going doing reupholstery and it looked brilliant when they had finished, A guy we were talking to had his done and he showed it to us.


----------



## 129883 (Dec 3, 2009)

i think i know the guy u mean his wife is my hubbys aunty,people reckon were disgusting but if they knew us they'd know were TOO house proud,we all must have ocds,all we seem to do is clean.peeps dont know this and are on here slagging us off as usual.its a funny world were u wake up in the morning and between washing drying clothes,tidying bedrooms, polishing everywere, cooking,dressing n feeding kids,etc etc,till 10 pm and your still called names by people who dont even know you???


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

I am quite shocked by this post! Yes, there are those that bad, and give travellers a bad name - but the sort of remarks are truly shocking!

Now, I am not of this ilk, and do not know of any - although I do know someone who owns a hobby which he has for caravanning - just a luxury version if you like - he owns 20 properties, his partner works and they normally live in bricks and mortar house. They have no connection with the travelling fraternity. But they do leave their van on site, as it was problematic finding sites to accept them as they considered them travellers as what van they have.

We also had to explain, back in the days when we had a caravan, which was a twin axle Avondale, when going on sites.

The OP asked why they chose them - because they are more luxurious, spacious and do not have water on board - which a traveller will not allow (as water and wood don't mix). I have a friend who had some on his site (who did cause problems) and they didn't even have kitchens - they had a seperate vehicle to cook and wash in, and looked after their 'homes' very well.

When being prejudice - and everyone has the right to through their own experience if they wish - remember one thing........you enjoy travelling as well, sleeping in your vehicle, you get predjudice views too - because you represent that freedom. But you are not a million miles away from a traveller - you have the same wandering spirit in you!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tabbert & Hobby*

I am so tempted to buy one!

Not sure if I would go for Hobby or Tabbert!


----------



## 129883 (Dec 3, 2009)

thanks rainbow  
ive met a few crazys im my time too,but you get them in every culture,id say 80% of us are normal,peeps who just like waking up in the morning and opening your door to a nice green grass field,kids fed washed dressed playing outside,in the evening were all out chatting kids asleep,then move on to different scenery,but its dying out now and were mostly all in houses as there is not enough sites for us and were not allowed on the road.
youve probably seen what happened in basildon,those travellers tried to buy there own land, bought chalets fixed up the place,and most of them didnt go to regular school and wouldnt know that they could be evicted even if they bought the ground because its green belt,i hear they paid 40g for one plot to fit 2 caravans.its a shame because there back on the road and brassic.

check out the new roma theres not many pics about and i reckon you wouldnt tour with it but what a van x


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

pauwilson said:


> There was one on the site we were at last weekend, lovely big thing but a tad impractical - shame the park wardens were forcefully removing the wheel clamp and getting ready to drag it away somewhere as we were leaving on Monday morning! Dont know what was wrong with it, maybe pre ordered for another, ahem "site"!
> 
> I have often seen them on the motorways and wondered about the legality of their width.
> 
> A mate of mine who is a tugger looked at some new ones, some are cheap as chips and really well spec'd - but crap resale value, thats providing some ***** does not pinch it first!.


They are right on the limit for size along with the twin axle Fendt Diamonds


----------



## 129883 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Tabbert & Hobby*



teemyob said:


> I am so tempted to buy one!
> 
> Not sure if I would go for Hobby or Tabbert!


hobby haved brought in a new range of colours in their interior,instead of the boring blue,but tabbert havent changed anything major and make the tabbert out of date imo


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My old 2000 Hobby tag 750 feels so much sturdier than many other vans we have been invited into.
After owning 12 large American RVs, this Hobby is as close as I can get to a Euro Shed space and capacities within my pricerange.

Ray.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

mazp said:


> thanks rainbow
> ive met a few crazys im my time too,but you get them in every culture,id say 80% of us are normal,peeps who just like waking up in the morning and opening your door to a nice green grass field,kids fed washed dressed playing outside,in the evening were all out chatting kids asleep,then move on to different scenery,


That is very very true, go in a romany's caravan/Mh and you will find them spotless.

Unfortunately due to some of the tarmaccers antics, they get all 'tarred' with the same reputation.

Peter


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Drole*



JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> mazp said:
> 
> 
> > thanks rainbow
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

mazp, please do not judge us all by the comments of a few. I think most of us will take people as we find them. 

I regret the tone of some of these posts and agree with Ca. Alan.


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

RR said:


> They don t pay tax on the oversize ones (2.5 mtrs wide) as semi residential so i am informed :wink:


 8O They are vatted so your informant is incorrect. :roll:


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

_I have often seen them on the motorways and wondered about the legality of their width. _

Over 2.3m, you can only tow them with a vehicle over 3500kg gross. So the smallest vehicles would be a large van like the Transit 430/Iveco Daily 45C.


----------

